# Remington 700 BDL



## Finger_Mullet

I bought a Remington 700 BDL many years ago from a local gun shop that is no longer in business. It is chambered in a 6mm Rem.

I called Remington to find out the age of the gun.
I forget the exact year but it was made in the 
60's. I have not hunted with it in several years.

I handload for this gun. On several occasion (3 at the most) the gun did not fire when the trigger was pulled. I lifted the bolt and it went off the 2nd time. A gunsmith that I know said the primers may have not been seated all the way. I have never had this problem with any other ammo that I loaded.

I got the gun out last night and put a scope on it. I cleaned the copper out of the barrel with 7.62 copper solvent. Now I am going to sight her in again. I lightned the trigger to about 2 pounds. My only concern is the bullets not going off. Like I said it has only happend 3 times since I had the gun but I really don't want it happening when there is a big buck in front of me. 

I snapped the gun when I was adjusting the trigger and it did not sound like the firign pin was hitting as hard as my 25-06. So I got it out and I was correct. I wonder if it needs a new spring in the bolt??

Anyone ever have this problem with a older Remington??

Darin


----------



## uncdub13

Killed plenty of deer (including my first) with an older 25-06 700 BDL and never had a problem. Got the same gun in 7mm rem mag, and it's been flawless as well. Sounds like it might just be the spring like you're talking about.


----------



## RuddeDogg

*yep*

I would say the spring also.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*spring*

Wonder how much trouble is it to chance the spring??


----------



## squalus

I had a 700BDL in .30-06 that served me for many years. Took mostly deer and caribou.

Sounds like a weakened spring to me, too. Take it back to your gunsmith. Shouldn't be a difficult fix.


----------



## surfchunker

*also*

It might just be gunked up but either way a gunsmith should be able to take care of it real quick for a small fee ........


----------



## Billy J

be careful dry firing guns its not good for them


----------



## Team Buddhahead

You most likely have an older safety which Remington recalled a while back. Does you safety have a square latch(older verision) or a round. Call Remington and give them your ser#. They will fixed it free of charge if it is the safety recall...


----------



## Team Buddhahead

Here is a link...
http://www.remington.com/safety/safety_center/safety_modification_program/model_700.asp


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Problem*

I have the older safety. It works fine and I like it much better than the new and improved version.

On the old style you have to take the safety off to open the bolt. I like this feature because the bolt will not come open by mistake unless you want it to.

My 25-06 is the new syle.. I think this is the safer, more modern version. You can unload the gun without taking the safety off. But you can also carry the gun on you shoulder and the bolt can catch on something and come open. I learnd this from experience.

I prefer the older less safe version. To each his own. My safety is working fine and has no mechanicl defects. I will keep what I have.

Anyway I took the bolt to a local gunsmith. He told me what the problem was before he ever even looked at it. He said the firing spring hardly ever went bad. He said that the gun was made in the 60's and the bolt had probably never been taken apart. I figured he was right because I bought the gun when I was teenager and the man that owned it before me said he bought it new and had shot less than 2 boxes of shells thru it. He never even mounted a scope on it. 
I have probably shot 100 boxes of shells thru it. 

The gunsmith said that gunk builds up inside the bolt and will eventually hinder the firing pins especially when the temp was really cold That made sense because when the gun failed to fire it was on a really cold morning.

I have to go pick it up on Monday. He said he would look it over and if it needed a firing pin or spring he would replace it but he was sure it only needed a good cleaning.

Darin.


----------



## surfchunker

*ding ding ding*

I nailed it ....... to much oil and power residue will do it every time ...


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Bolt*

I went to pick the gun up today at lunch. The gunsmith said he could not find anything wrong with it. He said it was dirty but not at all gunked up. He cleaned it and charged me $5.00. 

He said the only other thing he could think of was to buy a extra heavy firing spring. he said that was up to me. I told him to go ahead and do it. 

I will get it back later this week.

Darin


----------



## njreloader

You're not using small base dies and setting the shoulder back to far. This may increase the head space which would allow the case to move ahead when struck by the firing pin.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Finished*

I went by yesterday and picked up my gun. The gunsmith put a new spring in the bolt. He said the new spring was about 3 inches longer than the old spring. He said he thought that the spring had gotten weak over the past 40 years. The newer spring was longer and much stronger.

He said that it was not too dirty and that should not have cause the problem. His thoughts was a weak firing pin spring. He says he does not run into that every day.

I could tell a noticable louder click when I dry fired it last night. Yes, I know it is not good to dry fire a gun but I did for a good reasons. I am not sitting around the house dry firing my guns every day. I figured once every few years is acceptable.

Darin


----------



## chrly brown

I have seen the Remington's fire like that when opening the bolt and it was because of dirt and build up that was not cleaned out.


----------



## chrly brown

Finger_Mullet said:


> I bought a Remington 700 BDL many years ago from a local gun shop that is no longer in business. It is chambered in a 6mm Rem.
> 
> I called Remington to find out the age of the gun.
> I forget the exact year but it was made in the
> 60's. I have not hunted with it in several years.
> 
> I handload for this gun. On several occasion (3 at the most) the gun did not fire when the trigger was pulled. I lifted the bolt and it went off the 2nd time. A gunsmith that I know said the primers may have not been seated all the way. I have never had this problem with any other ammo that I loaded.
> 
> I got the gun out last night and put a scope on it. I cleaned the copper out of the barrel with 7.62 copper solvent. Now I am going to sight her in again. I lightned the trigger to about 2 pounds. My only concern is the bullets not going off. Like I said it has only happend 3 times since I had the gun but I really don't want it happening when there is a big buck in front of me.
> 
> I snapped the gun when I was adjusting the trigger and it did not sound like the firign pin was hitting as hard as my 25-06. So I got it out and I was correct. I wonder if it needs a new spring in the bolt??
> 
> Anyone ever have this problem with a older Remington??
> 
> Darin


I have seen the Remington's fire like that when the bolt is opened and it was because of dirt and build up was not cleaned out.


----------

